# Poor Warranty services by Felt



## voonmw (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm a fellow Felt owner from Singapore. I'm extremely disappointed with Felt's inaction over my frame's warranty.

My Felt frame (F5 2012) has developed a crack near the seat tube. Similar to the ones shown here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/felt/felt-fc-303091.html

I've contacted my local Singapore dealer (Bikehaus) for warranty claim, *6 weeks ago*. Yup, photos of my frame and the necessary proof of purchases are submitted. Up till now, the dealer said that Felt has not decided whether they are going to honor the warranty or not. My dealer mentioned something about Felt's warranty manager going for a sabbatical, and there's nobody at Felt processing my claim.

This is extremely frustrating for me. It is absolutely ridiculous for Felt to sit on my case for 6 weeks and do nothing! Is it that hard to say a *YES or NO *to my warranty claim? Any Felt reps here to respond to this?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

voonmw said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a fellow Felt owner from Singapore. I'm extremely disappointed with Felt's inaction over my frame's warranty.
> 
> My Felt frame (F5 2012) has developed a crack near the seat tube. Similar to the ones shown here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/felt/felt-fc-303091.html
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you've had a problem with your frame...but you just contacted me a couple days ago. I am checking on the situation now to try to get more information.
Yes, the global customer service manager just had a baby and is out of the office. 

did you try:

[email protected]
[email protected]

I hope to gather additional clues from Colin and my colleagues in Germany, thanks for your patience.

-Dave


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

You should have been contacted by Bertram from Bikehaus to review your options. 
Please let me know if you need further assistance.

-Dave


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

voonmw said:


> Hey everyone, I'm a fellow Felt owner from Singapore. I'm extremely disappointed with Felt's inaction over my frame's warranty.
> 
> My Felt frame (F5 2012) has developed a crack near the seat tube. Similar to the ones shown here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/felt/felt-fc-303091.html
> 
> ...


Can you provide an update on your original post?
-SD


----------



## voonmw (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Dave,

Bertram from Bikehaus said that he's still awaiting a reply from Felt

it's now the 7th week. and yes, i'm still waiting


----------



## voonmw (Jun 16, 2014)

Up to this point of time, i've still not heard anything from Felt. This goes to show that how great and responsible Felt's customer service has been.

I suppose it's not unreasonable for Felt to at least account for what has happened (or rather, not happened) for the past 2 months?

1. After receiving my warranty claim, *why *has Felt not processed it after 6 weeks? I'm speaking for the other Felt owners as well, who sent in their warranty claims during this period.

2. After I posted my complaint on here, initially I've the impression that finally things are moving. But right now, everything has stalled again. No news. No nothing. At least update me/Bikehaus the progress yea? Who in Felt is in charge now? Is he/she in the process of validating my warranty claim? Does he/she require me to submit more information? 

I'm really pissed off with Felt's customer service big time. Long waiting time is one thing. But the lack of accountability and communication, even after i post all these up on the cyberspace, is utterly unacceptable.


----------



## voonmw (Jun 16, 2014)

Here's an update. Despite months of exchanging emails between Felt, my local dealer, and myself, *this case is not settled yet.
*
This whole saga began on *25th April*, when i first submitted my warranty claim to my local dealer (Bikehaus). Bikehaus then promptly forwarded my case to Felt.

After sitting on my case for* TWO-AND-A-HALF MONTHS*, Felt started to review my claim. (refer to above posts)

On *8th July*, Felt has agreed to send me a new frame. At that point of time, i thought that this long wait is gonna end soon.

*6 WEEKS LATER* (now), the replacement frame has NOT arrived yet. Bikehaus has called Felt Germany numerous times to check the delivery status, but nobody picked up the phone. Bikehaus sent them emails, but no responses too. i find this pretty unimaginable, for a renowned bike company to completely ignore its partner dealers. Great after-sales support, isn't it?

In total i've waited for *4 MONTHS* (and still counting). in this period of time, cavendish had broken his collarbone in TDF, recovered, and has came back racing. even taylor phinney suffered a horrific crash, then got his broken leg sorted out and is now back on his bike. but for me who had the pleasure of owning a Felt bike... what more can i say?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

So did you ever get your frame?

My wife just purchased an F3 and now I'm worried in the event that she should have any problems.


----------



## voonmw (Jun 16, 2014)

OldChipper said:


> So did you ever get your frame?
> 
> My wife just purchased an F3 and now I'm worried in the event that she should have any problems.


yes i got my frame eventually


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Not to bring this back from the dead, but I have had two Felt frames replaced. The first one, my LBS contacted Felt and my frame arrived within three days; My second replacement was a different model. When it broke. My LBS called Felt on a Monday. They never even called back. My frame arrived that Tuesday morning. I have never had any issues with them. In fact, their customer service has been on par with Neuvation's in my opinion. That says a lot because if you know anything about Neuvation, you know John's customer service is the best in the business.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

terbennett said:


> Not to bring this back from the dead, but I have had two Felt frames replaced. The first one, my LBS contacted Felt and my frame arrived within three days; My second replacement was a different model. When it broke. My LBS called Felt on a Monday. They never even called back. My frame arrived that Tuesday morning. I have never had any issues with them. In fact, their customer service has been on par with Neuvation's in my opinion. That says a lot because if you know anything about Neuvation, you know John's customer service is the best in the business.


Isn't Neuvation out of business?

I haven't had to deal with Felt on a warranty issue but it's something I always ask the shops before buying. Since they have other brands and not a lot of Felt bikes in inventory I feel that I getting an honest answer. 2 different shops have told me that Felt is easy to work with. Honestly I hope to never find out


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

terbennett said:


> Not to bring this back from the dead, but I have had two Felt frames replaced. The first one, my LBS contacted Felt and my frame arrived within three days; My second replacement was a different model. When it broke. My LBS called Felt on a Monday. They never even called back. My frame arrived that Tuesday morning. I have never had any issues with them. In fact, their customer service has been on par with Neuvation's in my opinion. That says a lot because if you know anything about Neuvation, you know John's customer service is the best in the business.


Same experience with a crash replacement for me. Frame arrived in a few days. Superb customer service ime. I realize this is different from a warranty but, the service and communication were swift and professional. The bike shop I use was very proactive and professional as well.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

GOTA said:


> Isn't Neuvation out of business?
> 
> I haven't had to deal with Felt on a warranty issue but it's something I always ask the shops before buying. Since they have other brands and not a lot of Felt bikes in inventory I feel that I getting an honest answer. 2 different shops have told me that Felt is easy to work with. Honestly I hope to never find out


John is still building wheels: 

Home

Neuvation is dead but it lives on as Neugent Cycling


----------



## eddiecut (Jul 21, 2013)

woodys737 said:


> Same experience with a crash replacement for me. Frame arrived in a few days. Superb customer service ime. I realize this is different from a warranty but, the service and communication were swift and professional. The bike shop I use was very proactive and professional as well.


seems like that could be the big difference... the bike shop used. I have never had a single issue with felt.


----------

